# EVA Foam Lighted Gothic Lantern



## Grrlgoyle (Jan 22, 2017)

I love it! Thank you.


----------



## sister (Aug 12, 2014)

These looks really good! I've never worked with that kind of foam before but this makes me want to give it a try.
Thank you for the how-to!


----------



## MikeBru (Jul 30, 2009)

The white foam is Polyethylene Foam. I have bought a full roll at a company that creates custom crates for shipping. Foam Factory and Uline carry it as well.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Thanks MikeBru! I was wondering what the exact name for it was!


----------



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Finally got the opportunity to watch this all the way through. Nice work as always.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

DandyBrit said:


> Finally got the opportunity to watch this all the way through. Nice work as always.


Thanks Dandy! I struggle with trying to make the video short, but informative. If I cut out too much, it is short but utilitarian and sometimes putting out a full build in under 20 minutes is tough! lol. Thanks for watching!


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

Love your props, and tutorials! I have a question to ask you about the 3d wall torch. I sent you a PM.


----------

